# Problem With Asus P5QC Motherboard



## Oriel (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought a new PC a week ago, since the first turn on until now the next error is being displayed while im turning my pc on

EXPRESS GATE

error number: 8c000002

express gate in not installed on your system or the installation is incomplete.
to get instant access within seconds of starting your computer please use express gate installer to install express gate.

i want to know exactly what it means, if the motherboard is ok and if its ok how should i fix this error

Thanks


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

From reading the specs it is a bootup selection for LINUX.(5 seconds to bootup). Go into the Bios and disable it.(that's if your not using Linux).


----------



## Oriel (Oct 31, 2008)

its not was the bootup but i disabled the express gate option from the bios and now it works fine, thank you


----------



## hello_jbs (Nov 18, 2008)

belfasteddie said:


> From reading the specs it is a bootup selection for LINUX.(5 seconds to bootup). Go into the Bios and disable it.(that's if your not using Linux).


Do you mean the machine also needs to have LINUX installed? Which spec do you see this requirement?


The motherboard User Guide only mentions you need to run Express Gate setup program in Vista. It doesn't mention that LINUX is required. :upset:

I did run Express Gate setup program in Vista but I still get Express Gate error after reboot. 

Thanks,
Scott


----------

